# Eastman Guitar Factory Tour



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2018)

Dust masks... not.


----------



## merlin6666 (Oct 19, 2014)

I think it costs them about $5 to put one of these together, no investment in technology just good old cheap labour.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

merlin6666 said:


> I think it costs them about $5 to put one of these together, no investment in technology just good old cheap labour.


How did you arrive at that number?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

merlin6666 said:


> I think it costs them about $5 to put one of these together, no investment in technology just good old cheap labour.


I think you may be using the thinking of 40 years ago.

Eastman Guitars - History of Eastman Guitars - Ed Roman Guitars


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm a guitar forum junkie... and a few people on other forums have recommended an Eastman. 
I could only find 2 in stock in Montreal.
Last week I tried them both. They were simple and looked good... but I could see a small space at the bottom joint between the neck and the body on both guitars.
The bottom E string on one of the guitars was unplayable and needed a setup.
When I showed the salesman, he nodded and said... when they arrive by boat they're too dry, so we're not going to import them anymore.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bill Kerrigan said:


> I'm a guitar forum junkie... and a few people on other forums have recommended an Eastman.
> I could only find 2 in stock in Montreal.
> Last week I tried them both. They were simple and looked good... but I could see a small space at the bottom joint between the neck and the body on both guitars.
> The bottom E string on one of the guitars was unplayable and needed a setup.
> ...


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

UPDATE: I just returned from my luthier... and he told me the store I visited mainly sells wind instruments and doesn't have a proper humidified area... and that was the problem. 
He thinks Eastmans are great guitars. He also likes Sigmas and owns 5... which surprised me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bill Kerrigan said:


> UPDATE: I just returned from my luthier... and he told me the store I visited mainly sells wind instruments and doesn't have a proper humidified area... and that was the problem.
> He thinks Eastmans are great guitars. He also likes Sigmas and owns 5... which surprised me.


Okay that makes more sense. Over on the AGF, they get very high praise, along with Alvarez who also make high quality acoustics but are poor marketers at least in North America.

Sigma has gone through some changes over the years and sort of had to reinvent themselves when they and Martin parted ways. I've never owned one but I hear lots of good comments about some of their guitars.


----------



## merlin6666 (Oct 19, 2014)

jdto said:


> How did you arrive at that number?


I think a number around this was quoted at the Blueridge Guitar forum, which has several members who actually worked for companies like Eastman, Blueridge, Recording King, etc. Makes for some entertaining reading, like when one manufacturer raided another's factory, stole all their stock, and relabeled it. Though most of them are owned by the same small number of "entrepreneurs" and share facilities and labour.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

merlin6666 said:


> I think a number around this was quoted at the Blueridge Guitar forum, which has several members who actually worked for companies like Eastman, Blueridge, Recording King, etc. Makes for some entertaining reading, like when one manufacturer raided another's factory, stole all their stock, and relabeled it. Though most of them are owned by the same small number of "entrepreneurs" and share facilities and labour.


Eastman isn't owned by the same people as the others you mentioned and Eastman has its own facilities and labour.


----------

